# Oo kasi nga mahal kita. kaya mag iingat ka. at miss na kita sobra



## al-p

Could someone please translate this?I have tried online translators but they are no use!

Oo kasi nga mahal kita. kaya mag iingat ka. at miss na kita sobra
 
Any help will be much apreciated thanks!


----------



## VAUGHN_RAIN

al-p said:


> could someone please translate this. i have tried online translators but they are no use!
> 
> Oo kasi nga mahal kita. kaya mag iingat ka. at miss na kita sobra
> 
> any help will be much apreciated thanks!


 

*Yes,that is because I love you. That's why you should be careful and i miss you so much.*


----------



## baho

Oo kasi nga mahal kita. kaya mag iingat ka. at miss na kita sobra

Yes because i love you. Thus be careful, & i miss you so....

hope this'll help....


----------



## al-p

thank you both! you've been a great help, much apreciated cheers


----------

